# Request for receipts



## Tim Goyette (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever had a passenger ask for a receipt so they can get reimbursed by their employer? How did you accommodate your passenger? I would rather not carry a receipt book especially since I have only had one person ask for one.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim Goyette said:


> Have you ever had a passenger ask for a receipt so they can get reimbursed by their employer? How did you accommodate your passenger? I would rather not carry a receipt book especially since I have only had one person ask for one.


It will come by email.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

They can always just email Uber if it doesn't get sent to them. Been a while since I rode an Uber, so I don't remember if I ever had one e-mailed to me.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep it is emailed or they can log in to their account and get one there.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of a taxi giving a paper receipt?

I've never had anyone ask about this, but if they did I would just say Uber will email one to them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a taxi giving a paper receipt?
> 
> I've never had anyone ask about this, but if they did I would just say Uber will email one to them.


The meters her print paper receipts. Before 2008, when we did not have meters, the drivers often handed out blank paper receipts. I always filled out the receipts. If I picked up a trip that looked like it might want a receipt, I would ask if they would need one, so that I could fill it out at red lights. It took losing only one fare when the customer asked for a receipt at the last minute. Here I am, I pull up to drop, a gentleman with a suitcase walks up to the cab to wait for my customer to get out so he can get my cab. Customer in cab asks for a receipt at the last minute. I start to fill it out. Just as I am finishing up, Unlicenced cabbie sees the customer, pulls his illegal cab to the kerb and snatches my passenger. I could only hope that the customer went to the Train Station, where the Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspector always hangs out so that Unlicenced cabbie would get thousands of dollars in summonses and have his car impounded.

If the customer pays with a credit card, the meter prints a receipt for him. If my customer pays cash, I still hand write a receipt. I am not supposed to do this, but most people here hate the receipts that the meter prints.

New York City cabs were the first ones in this country that had meters that printed receipts.

If it is an Uber Taxi customer, per Uber's instructions, I tell him that Uber e-Mails him a receipt. In fact, I have had street hails ask if I could e-Mail them a receipt. I tell them that I can if they pay me with Uber; Uber will e-Mail them a receipt. I have had more than a few street hails pay me with Uber just to have an e-Mailed receipt. It is a bit of a dicey process, but you can have a street hail pay with Uber. People who are late for a meeting, about to miss a train or want to be on that Eastern Shuttle that left an hour past also like it, as the credit card terminals here are slow. I have had a few Uber Taxi customers ask for a blank receipt. I will honour that request.

On UberX, I tell them that I do not have any receipt forms (which I do not) and that Uber will e-Mail one to them.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a taxi giving a paper receipt?
> 
> I've never had anyone ask about this, but if they did I would just say Uber will email one to them.


Yes, Taxis actually give receipts, most of the time a blank one for a good tip and the rider fills whatever amount to his company


----------

